# MBOX and Adobe Audition 1.5



## TheSoundGuyWSU (Oct 28, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows whether an MBOX works properly in Adobe Audition 1.5? I know that ProTools is the standard program for an MBOX, but i would also like to use it in Audition. I dont have an MBOX yet, but that compatibility issue would be a huge factor in deciding whether or not i buy one.


----------



## rgsw (Oct 29, 2004)

u're lucky enough if you get an MBOX to work by itself. horrid machines but gr8 when they work, depsite being mac based


----------

